# Runny Nose & Sneezing



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

Zion has a runny nose. Ruca is sneezing 

I have never seen a dog have a cold before..but it seems like both of them have one.

Is there anything I can give them? My poor babies!


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

...could dogs have allergies? the weather has drastically changed..and i know i get all stuffed up and crap when that happens. it was in the high 90's..now it has dropped to the high 60's. idk. just worried about my little babies.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

if the weather changes drastically, then it is a good sign that allergy season is in. some dogs are more sensitive then others, but it's probably a benadryl would fix


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

and that is safe to give both of them? the liquid benadryl right? should i use childrens? sorry...never had to give my dogs allergie medicine before


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

um i believe liquid is correct.. i wish indigo or roxy would chime in right about now... i just know it's ok for dogs in moderation


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I give the adult tabs. 1 for every 25 pounds. It will make them drowsy, but not miserable.

pop it in some cheese and they'll never know what hit em! lmao


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

allergies or dogs do get viruses like people and you could have picked one up somewhere. Nothing you can really do unless they get real snotting or it turns green. Then time for the vet. I would treat with benadryl and the dosage is 1mg per pound of body weight. each pill is 25mg. You can do that 2-3 times a day for 5 days and if they get worse at any time go to the vet, if not it should clear them up.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope they are better asap. If they start to seem congested or have any other symptoms, I'd get into the vet. Just keep a close eye on them


----------

